# D21 1987 Z24 carburetor to weber conversion



## jr_colon (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello guys, first of all, I’m new to the forum, second, probably this question has been a hot topic on several occasions, if so, can you point me to the right discussion?

Here’s my situation, I have a Nissan pickup, 1987, with 2.4 Z24 (excellent pickup), it was my dad’s pickup, he bought it new on the dealer back in 87. The pickup was working fine but there’s a huge problem with the carburetor, the electronic injection. I took it to a guy who’s been working with Nissan for the past 40 years and the issue is the carburetor, which I already knew but wanted to confirm.

So he recommends replacing that, there are a few alternatives (he said) and one was using a Weber conversion kit. I got the info from him and called two different auto parts which have “what I need” and I also find some of that on eBay; but my questions are:

How reliable is this conversion kit?
I did some research and found the Weber kit, is this only option?
Are there any other options besides the Weber kit? Which will be the “best”
Which ones will you recommend? Based on previous experience
Is this something that will or could be install right out of the box? Or do I need to buy this kit plus X part and Y part and Z part and spend a lot of money into it?
I’ve read some comments and even see some videos, and opinions vary, like this is a crap, you need to spend a lot of money to make it work VS no, this is great, is the next best thing besides Coca-Cola.
Like I mentioned this was my dad’s pickup, he passed away a few years back and I’m doing a whole overhaul on this, new paint job, fixing several things and putting it the way it was when he bought it back in 87.

Any suggestions will be gladly appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got a throttle body for sale. $150 plus shipping. I have been meaning to list it. Just have not had time. 

The Webber conversion is nice too. It will probably set you back $400 to $600. From reports I read from others, performance goes up and fuel economy goes down. 

The Webber does not adjust the air/fuel mixture. You set the jets and leave it. The throttle body injection is designated to keep air/fuel ratio more consistent.


----------



## jr_colon (Apr 11, 2021)

jp2code said:


> I've got a throttle body for sale. $150 plus shipping. I have been meaning to list it. Just have not had time.
> 
> The Webber conversion is nice too. It will probably set you back $400 to $600. From reports I read from others, performance goes up and fuel economy goes down.
> 
> The Webber does not adjust the air/fuel mixture. You set the jets and leave it. The throttle body injection is designated to keep air/fuel ratio more consistent.


Thanks for the info on the throttle JP, I'll let you know...


----------

